# sensors



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

I had my Abs code checked at my local garage and it came up with wheel speed sensor A. My question is dose anyone know which sensor speed sensor A is?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

How 'bout a little help? Year/model perhaps?


----------



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry about that it's a 2006 x-trail awd.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wheel speed sensor or vehicle speed sensor? the speed sensor is usually located in the transmission


----------



## capecrusader (Jun 2, 2010)

The x-trail uses the four wheel sensors for the speedometer, there is no transmission speed sensor.


----------

